# New Handbuilt, custom made Canyon Reel



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

My new buddy Don, owner of Canyon reels, has been snowed in for 7 days now..no mail in, no UPS..no nuttin, he says he got 39 inches of freakin snow on his stoop, Jersey winters, geeze! Anyways, he was gonna send me my new reel in time for Christmas, he hand builds these one at a time, this is my HS-30 2 speed reel he built for me...it was supposed to be solid black..but..he had 7 days to think about it and he opted to gimme a splash of bling with the silver handle and buttons, drag rail. I think it looks amazing, this reel has 78 pounds of drag at max...65 at strike :notworthy: The reel *does not *bind at max settings and the drag is silky smooth (Got one field tested a while back before production) So here we are, waiting for the reel...Don has to wait for UPS so the new Jerry Brown Blue hollow core 80 can arrive then he'll spool it up with a 30 foot flouro topshot and send it on it's way! Oh yeah, forgot to mention, Alan Tani just tore down one of these and proclaimed it a masterpiece...for those not in the know, Alan is one of the finest reelsmiths in the world today and has field tested virtually every new product on the market!

Reel weighs 26 ounces spooled!

Now, lemme see if I got these pics right!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Man,.., I want one.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

how much $$$ and line capacity?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Check em out. http://shop.canyonreels.com/main.sc


----------



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

Water Hazard said:


> how much $$$ and line capacity?


 
Talk to Don at Canyon reels, he is the owner/builder. I feel certain that if you mention that Brian from Leesburg put the pictures of his reel on your fishing forum and you like the reel, he will give you a discount...not certain, but I have the feeling from talking to him that he is a really good business man that wants to get his product out there. This particular reel will have 350 +/- yards of 80 spectra....capacities are listed on the site, surprisingly enough these reels are quite affordable...less than Avets and Accurates of lesser quality :thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

From the prices on the site they look pretty reasonable if the reel is made like you are saying. I figured alot more for handbuilt reels.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Someone has a nice CNC Mill. 

The whole body is a Billet of alum and then machined and anodized.

Very nice looking piece.


----------



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

Splittine said:


> From the prices on the site they look pretty reasonable if the reel is made like you are saying. I figured alot more for handbuilt reels.


 
My sentiments exactly, Don is a heck of a nice guy and he truly has a passion for what he does...he gives a 100% *two year* warranty on these suckers and that is unheard of! I have sent my Avets in for service so many times to have them shipped back still effed up, accurates too..simply because there is a mass production reel where everybody tries to fix it except for the guy that built it...a bit different here. I can't wait to get my hands on this beast of a reel!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I couldn't stand it. I ordered the HS-15 this morning. Now I need a rod. Any suggestion's. Spiraled?


----------



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> I couldn't stand it. I ordered the HS-15 this morning. Now I need a rod. Any suggestion's. Spiraled?


Well, what are you fishing for Joey? I /we can make suggestions but need to know what you target, if you troll, bottom fish, inshore/offshore...talk to me!

Sweet reel by the way, yr gonna love it!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

mainly AJ'S-JIGGING-I'm kinda new to it


----------



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> mainly AJ'S-JIGGING-I'm kinda new to it


 
I would highly recommend checking out 360 tuna jigging forum, there is an enormous wealth of information on jigging rods there....in fact there are so many sick jigging rods that it will take a week just to figure out what color you like :thumbup:

Not to take away from PFF but 360 tuna has some of the worlds best jigging fishermen and the top rod builders in the world!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> I couldn't stand it. I ordered the HS-15 this morning. Now I need a rod. Any suggestion's. Spiraled?


 Joey When it comes in and you have time to pull on something let us know what you think about the reel.Thanks Gene


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

PURPLE HAZE said:


> Joey When it comes in and you have time to pull on something let us know what you think about the reel.Thanks Gene


 I'll do it.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> I couldn't stand it. I ordered the HS-15 this morning. Now I need a rod. Any suggestion's. Spiraled?


I would strongly recommended a Ocean Tackle International Jigging rod. Super light weight and super strong.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm a fan of fully locked down, heavy drag tuna fishing where you clip in and then lock your knees under the gunnel and sit in the harness, but I don't know a single person of any size who can maintain 60+ pounds of drag for any length of time.

What's the trick?

If there's that much drag at strike and only marginally more at full, is the rate of drag increase like the avets where it goes from zero to max in no time?


----------



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

Xanadu said:


> I'm a fan of fully locked down, heavy drag tuna fishing where you clip in and then lock your knees under the gunnel and sit in the harness, but I don't know a single person of any size who can maintain 60+ pounds of drag for any length of time.
> 
> What's the trick?
> 
> If there's that much drag at strike and only marginally more at full, is the rate of drag increase like the avets where it goes from zero to max in no time?


 no, the drag is smooth as silk and you can move from zero to hero in very small increments. I sold my Avet to get this reel, had an HXW2 speed. There is no comparison, never seen a product like these Canyon reels.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

NorthernExposure said:


> no, the drag is smooth as silk and you can move from zero to hero in very small increments. I sold my Avet to get this reel, had an HXW2 speed. There is no comparison, never seen a product like these Canyon reels.


Ok, so what you're saying is that you go from zero to "hero" very quickly without all the inconvenience of a usable drag setting for 99% of the people who fish who simply cannot handle 65# of drag, right.

I agree about Avets. I bought a bunch and liked how much drag the put out, but they're essentially useless for trolling because there is no intermediate drag setting. I guess what you like about them is what I couldn't use. I liked the idea of instant all on drag, but couldn't find a time to use it except chunking and, to be honest with you, I'm the only one I know personally who could lock down that much drag and not get light in the seat. Not that I'm so strong, but 240# is a lot of mass to lever over the side and most people simply aren't that big.

To me, after a while they seemed more like a Penn Senator with a hammered drag than a piece of precision equipment so I sold them. I guess that's the reason there are so many choices and what works for me isn't the same for everyone else.

neat reel, btw.


----------



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

No, I didn't say that there was no usable drag in between Zero and hero. In all actuality these reels are often used for trolling due to their user friendly adjustments. The drag is precision tuned and easily adjustable, what I did say (infer) is that it is very easy to go from zero to hero very quickly.

BTW, at 6 foot 2 , 255 pounds I still won't hammer the drag unless I'm sitting. As soon as you get too complacent with power and leverage you will inevitably meet a fish bigger and badder and take a bath.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Agreed. People always get caught up in numbers and ego and there are a crop of reels out now that simply put out too much drag for any normal application. Trolling reels need a gradual and fine adjustment which allows for precision adjustment without abrupt changes. Avets fail in that regard. The TRX or whatever it is that puts out 100# of drag is a completely unusable reel unless you're clipped to a chair.

Anyway, for a time I got the idea that smaller more powerful reels would be great. I've changed my mind. I'd rather fish 80s at 4# of drag than 30s with jacked up drags, spectra and 30#.

The small reels don't provide adequate adjustment or heat dissipation so they overheat and the smaller and lighter parts give out too quickly. Couple that with the fact 99% can't use a stand up reel with 35+ #s of drag and you end up confined to a fighting chair. At that point, the size of the reel is inconsequential and probably better and easier to use as they increase in size.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> I couldn't stand it. I ordered the HS-15 this morning. Now I need a rod. Any suggestion's. Spiraled?


Have you tried it out yet? Thinking about biting the bullet on an HS15 but not sure yet.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

First Catch said:


> Have you tried it out yet? Thinking about biting the bullet on an HS15 but not sure yet.


 
First Catch, I have. I've caught a few keeper aj's on it and I like it so far. The reel is smaller than I thought when ordering it. But it functions great. Has a lot of drag and it is extremley smooth. Very light also. Get the Tbar handle. My use of it has been kinda limited due to the season and not being able to fish as much as I would like but from what I know about it so far I would reccomend it. Seem's to be well built reel. Go for it.

You may want to check out the HS18 also.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> First Catch, I have. I've caught a few keeper aj's on it and I like it so far. The reel is smaller than I thought when ordering it. But it functions great. Has a lot of drag and it is extremley smooth. Very light also. Get the Tbar handle. My use of it has been kinda limited due to the season and not being able to fish as much as I would like but from what I know about it so far I would reccomend it. Seem's to be well built reel. Go for it.
> 
> You may want to check out the HS18 also.


Thanks for the info. Was thinking of throwing 300yds of JB hollow on it. Was planning on putting the t-bar on it too (thankfully it's not going to break the bank). Thanks again!


----------

